# Turkey breeding season



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What two weeks do the turkeys in Central and Northern Utah hit the peak of their breeding season?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

My first thought was that it is around the second, but then I start to think, no, more like the third and then I ask my brother-in-law what he thought and he said closer to the forth. So unless somebody on this forum knows for sure, I going to say I don't know. :lol:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Do they do most of their breeding from 4/01 - 4/15 or 4/05 - 4/20 or 4/10 - 4/25 or from 4/15- 4/30?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Toms are like teenagers; they are always ready to breed some hens! :lol:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

How about a straight answer guys. :roll:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know if this helps ridge, but I saw some in our area doing there breeding strut, on friday.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK OK, but it's actually kind of hard to pin it down like that. Turkeys start breeding around oh say the middle of March and don't stop until the last hen runs off screamin "not tonight dear, I got a headache "... sometime in June. As to the "peak"... maybe you mean the peak gobblin time, which is what most hunters are concerned with. The gobbling of turkeys is not that simple as to say "well, it's the 15th of April, today we start gobblin". Gobbling can and does occur through out the entire breeding season and is controlled more by weather, the individual birds circumstances (hen's in the area, other goggling in the areas. etc)...stuff like that, than it is by the mere date on the calender. Some days they seem to gobble more, some days less. Kind of like fishin...some days they bite some they don't. Thankfully there should be pretty good hunting during all the available hunting seasons with birds gobbling and breeding enough for all. Hope that helps.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking at some of my picture dates from 3-20 to 5-16.

This year I haven't seen them yet struting around last year as early as 3-20-08.

The to pictures below are 4-8 and 5-7 Central unit.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com

Hope this helps.

I will update I'm going out in the morning.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Yes!


This was the _straight _answer; what these boys are tellin' ya is the breeding season is long and variable depending on a wide range of circumstances that vary region to region and year to year. Like snow pack, rain, pressure, female availability, cover, concentration, etc.

What they're saying is their breeding season is from March to June...period! And thats just in Utah! The peak can be anywhere in that time frame and the only way to find out is to FIND OUT!

:mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> How about a straight answer guys. :roll:


The straight answer is simply this. There is no answer. They reach their peak when they reach their peak. It's a total crap shoot, and it's different every year. The weather is the primary factor in the breeding action. Sometimes they are hot and heavy on April 5th and sometimes they don't get really going till the 20th.

Just ask for time off from work right smack in the middle. That way your sure to catch something in the mood.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. I understand a lot better now. A person like me needs as much specific information as possible. I have a hard time reading between the lines. Zim, no pun intended on the _straight _ comment.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I found the birds to be a little more workable later in the season. It might be that my calling is really that bad, but the early part of the season I was competing against a lot of live hens. Later when the hens had almost all been bred, the tom's were still looking and would come running to a call rather than just gobbling back from the other ridge and then follwing the hens away. That being said, I'm hunting on private land and the birds aren't receiving as much of an education as they might be elsewhere.


----------

